# Solved: State Abbrev's for MySQL enumeration list



## mj0769 (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's something that MySQL developers might find useful; I'm building an app with an address form. Creating an enumeration list of the states was a pain so I thought I'd share it;

'AL','AK','AZ','AR','CA','CO','CT','DE','DC','FL','GA','HI','ID','IL','IN','IA','KS','KY','LA','ME','MD','MA','MI','MN','MS','MO','MT','NE','NH','NJ','NM','NY','NC','ND','OH','OK','OR','PA','RI','SC','SD','TN','TX','UT','VT','VA','WA','WV','WI','WY'

enjoy, -M


----------

